# ATV Snowblower on Eagle Plow Mount



## bigcontender (Nov 3, 2010)

I need to come up with a better way to mount an older atv blower to the Eagle Quick Latch mount on my 03 Grizzly 660. The 48" blower has a rear engine with a heavy frame /drive shaft under the ATV. This is an older blower that I believe was made by polaris. No manuals or numbers on the blower. So far I have tried 5/16" eye bolts and then 5/16" u bolts to hook the blower frame to the 5/8" rods on the Eagle plow mount under the ATV. Both of these have come off the Eagle mount and allowed the blower and frame to move sideways. 1st time this happoned the blower motor frame moved so far to the left that is was caught 1/2 way across the rear tire and I was stuck in a snow bank.
I'm thinking of contacting Eagleplows and see if they will sell just the quick latch brackets that I can have welded to the mounting plate on the blower frame. Blower really works when I can keep it in line with the ATV. Really need to come up with a reliable mount.


----------



## bigcontender (Nov 3, 2010)

*Pictures of ATV blower*









































currently attached with J bolts

Any ideas on how to improve this?

Thanks


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

make another bracket on the blower frame and then use U bolts and have a Nut on each side the bracket so the U bolts can't flex in the vertical plane. they stay straight up and down.
would be easy on off once you got them set up your upper nut stays in place and you take the bottom nuts to drop the frame off slide the upbolts of the side of your quick tach plate and leave them with blower frame.

also on the front of your blower I would run cross chains like I have in this Pic. keep you blower centered up on the front of the quad and now your belly mount point just push's the blower foward and dosn't have the left/right torque of when your turning the ATV










How often due you put the blower on the ATV? Due you change over to a blade for small snow fall's and then the blower for bigger ones or is the Blower on the ATV for the season?

the adapting the other half to of your quick tach system to the blower frame is also a good Idea.

sublime out.


----------



## bigcontender (Nov 3, 2010)

Sublime

Thanks for the idea's. 

I contacted Eagleplows yesterday and ordered a pair of brackets and the pin retainers for $17.00 + shipping.
So I will have the new brackets welded to the frame adapter on the snow blower. I may have an issue with clearance but I think it will work.

The chains to take the side load is a great idea. That is the main problem, the blower moves to the right or left then the j hooks come off the plow belly mount.

I'm not sure how much I'm going to use the blower. This was an experiment to see if I could make it work on the ATV. I bought the blower for $350.00 this summer and it's been sitting in my shed taking up lots of space. The wife kept ragging on me 'when you going to use that $350 snow blower you had to have". She didn't know that I was ready to buy a used front engine ATV blower for $1400.00. 

Last winter I could have used a big blower at least a couple of times.


----------

